# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Le caillou, c’est l’avenir

## Solcarlus

Ben quoi ? Si les périphériques PC et consoles étaient tous faits en granit massif, déjà Boulon n’aurait plus besoin d’aller à la muscu, simplement en maniant sa souris, et au moins on en risquerait pas de se les faire voler ou de les casser. Bref, toujours est-il que certains ont tout compris, comme Christopher Locke, qui sculpte de magnifiques répliques de pads ou de Nintendo Gun (celui de Duck hunt) en caillou. Et aussi des répliques de divers objets du quotidien (enfin, pour les gamers) il y a encore quelques années, mais toujours en caillou.
 J'admire le geste : déjà, les générations de demain sauront à quoi jouaient leurs ancêtres en trouvant ces fossiles modernes, et en plus, la réplique d’un joystick Atari en granit comme presse-papiers, c’est quand même ultimement classe. Sans parler des qualités intrinsèques et contondantes de l’objet pour se débarrasser des nuisibles.
 Merci à ThorThur de m'avoir fait découvrir cet étonnant artiste.

Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## weedkiller

Ce canard est un scandale ! Confondre du vulgaire "concrete" avec cette si belle roche magmatique plutonique qui s'appelle le granite et que l'on trouve souvent en Bretagne ! En fait, c'est juste des moulage en beton, le genre de truc que tout le monde peut faire chez soit avec un sac de ciment, une truelle et de l'eau...

----------


## Akodo

http://www.cailloux.freesurf.fr/

Han Cailloux ton site il est down  :^_^:

----------


## PiKseL

45$

 :Bave: 

Ne pas craquer

 :Bave:

----------


## Sk-flown

> J'admire le geste : déjà, les générations de demain sauront à quoi jouaient leurs ancêtres en trouvant ces fossiles modernes,...


 ::wub::

----------


## Nono

> Si les périphériques PC et consoles étaient tous faits en granit massif, déjà Boulon n’aurait plus besoin d’aller à la muscu, simplement en maniant sa souris,


Il manque quelque chose à cette phrase.

----------


## Gloo

Ah le stick Atari,il démange...

----------


## john

> http://heartlessmachine.com/assets/lLrZcAaP.jpg
> 
> 45$
> 
> 
> 
> Ne pas craquer


Elle est sans fil et vribrante??
(j'achète de suite dans ce cas)

----------


## XWolverine

> 45$
> Ne pas craquer


 Mhh, récup d'une vieille manette, moule, résine. Pour la même somme tu fait la même chose, avec la possibilité d'en produire autant que tu veux.

----------


## Timesquirrel

C'est clair, je peux même vous donner la marche a suivre et les liens tuto si ca intéresse quelqu'un

----------


## PiKseL

> Mhh, récup d'une vieille manette, moule, résine. Pour la même somme tu fait la même chose, avec la possibilité d'en produire autant que tu veux.





> C'est clair, je peux même vous donner la marche a suivre et les liens tuto si ca intéresse quelqu'un


Je sais, c'était juste pour signifier mon grand respect pour les réalisations.

Si j'avais 45$, j'achèterais autre chose !

----------


## zAo

ça fait très "fossile préhistorique" on aura bientôt du mal à croire que ça ait pu exister ^^ Et oui, jeune, c'était comme ça avant, mais en plastique :D

----------


## magicganja

Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaass

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Ah oué un tour en caillou ca serais terribe  :Bave:

----------


## Valium

> C'est clair, je peux même vous donner la marche a suivre et les liens tuto si ca intéresse quelqu'un


Pour travailler de la résine?
Ca me dit bien d'essayer, fait péter les ressources!! (steplé) :;):

----------


## Froyok

> http://heartlessmachine.com/assets/lLrZcAaP.jpg
> 
> 45$
> 
> 
> 
> Ne pas craquer


Une manette post-apo !  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------

